# Hungry ?!



## WonderfulWifeToBe (Nov 7, 2011)

I had a baby 5 1/2 months ago. Around about 3 months after giving birth, I gained a huge appetite. I won't/don't eat alot in one sitting, but I contantly snack all day long. Anyone else experience this? Or have advice from a doctor? Normal?

*Not nursing and no, I'm not pregnant again. Getting my periods regularly and on birth control.

**And I'm also not losing/gaining any weight. My weight has been stable for months after the baby.**


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Are you nursing? I was ravishing while nursing.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Are you pregnant again?
If you're nursing as that_girl suggests, your baby could be getting ready for a growth spurt. That happens. Or you could have some kind of nutritional imbalance, make sure you are getting a balanced diet. You can use an online calculator like the "Nutritional Analysis Tool" NAT Tools for Good Health from the University of Illinois to have a quick look at what you're eating, and what might be missing. There are other tools out there besides this one - check the USDA website for more: Dietary Assessment : Dietary Guidance : Food and Nutrition Information Center It's a good place to start if you want to be prepared to offer information that a doctor or health care professional would ask.

It could be your thyroid too, or if you developed a hormonal imbalance as a result of child birth.


----------



## WonderfulWifeToBe (Nov 7, 2011)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno, thanks. There could be some kind of imbalance after giving birth. I was checked out and got a great report at my postpartum visit, but I go back in 2 weeks for my normal yearly checkup. It's the first doctors visit since PP visit, so I'll bring this up to my Dr.


----------



## WonderfulWifeToBe (Nov 7, 2011)

Anymore opinions? Advice is much appreciated!


----------



## isla~mama (Feb 1, 2012)

The BC could be affecting your appetite maybe? Is it hormonal BC?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I bet it's the nursing. 

I swear, I didn't lose ONE POUND while nursing. Didn't gain...but didn't lose.


----------



## Emly (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorry!I really don't have any Idea about it.. But I mostly heard that this is happened when you are Nursing or while pregnancy!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Are you gaining weight? Maybe taking care of an infant has increased your metabolism.


----------



## WonderfulWifeToBe (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks guys! I went to the doctor, it was something else. No worries! Thanks again


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

that_girl said:


> I bet it's the nursing.
> 
> I swear, I didn't lose ONE POUND while nursing. Didn't gain...but didn't lose.


Good guess!
There are 3,500 calories in ONE POUND of bodyfat. Breast feeding burns about 500 calories a day. 500 X 7 days a week = 3,500 calories.

I'm sureWonderfulWifeToBe go her answers already, probably either stress or some needed dietary tweaking. Only thing I can reccomend that would be safe for breast feeding would be for one... switch to as much organic and untouched foods as possible, since a lot of additives like MSG, artifcial food colorings, sweeteners, and preservitives are very addicting and mess with the signals in your brain that tell you you're full.

Another thing would be to slightly back off on carbs from sugary sources, breads and other starches, fruit juices, and anything with a upc label. You don't have to take out a lot here just maybe get rid of the junk food snacks and cut one or two portions of carbs in half and then see how you feel in a week. You won't be hungry if you load up on fresh veggies and frozen veggies and eat a little fruit when you're craving something sweet. And I have to say healthy eating habits now will benifit your baby throughout life.

Last thing is really a take it or leave it option, but I reccomend digestive enzymes if you're gaining weight and feeling a little sluggish. Papaya and pineapple enzymes really help break down harder to digest meals like meats+starches and can have you feeling a little more energetic. There are also claims of an extra couple of pounds lost from taking these due to the metabolic boost, but I find with these unless you have GERT or a sensitive stomach, maybe ance, you only need to take these for a couple weeks. 

I would advise some exercise every day, even 15min bodyweight exercises once or twice a day is something you can find time for and feel a whole lot better. I'm not a gym Nazi about it and I'm not going to push this on new mother since you're breast feeding every couple of hours anyways. But later on if you find like a yoga or pilates DVD you like then by all means go for it.


----------



## WonderfulWifeToBe (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm not nursing, nor did I breastfeed my baby. She's been given formula since she was born. 

After bloodwork, my doctor told me it was problems with my thyroid (i.e. the appetite). 


But thanks everyone!


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Circulating T3 and T4.... Did the doctor throw those words out and put you on a med or steroid? Because there is a false positive in some people due to needle anxiety. I get the call back just about every time and have to relax before I give blood again


----------



## WonderfulWifeToBe (Nov 7, 2011)

@Nsweet, She mentioned them and showed me my levels on paper. She said my T3 and T4 levels were smack dab in the middle of the "correct level" and were functioning perfectly. My levels dropped at this appointment, and since my t3 and t4 were performing well, she didn't put me on anything. I have to be retested in a few months to see my TSH (thyroid) level then.


----------

